# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Beard to Scalp Hair Transplants - What Happens If You Get A Tan?

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren and IAHRS accepted member Parsa Mohebi, MD discuss a very common, but seldom talked about concern that many prospective beard to scalp hair transplant recipients ask about**: Will facial hair extraction sites tan or do you have to avoid the sun all together if you decide to go this route.

----------


## ejj

I will put some pictures up in the near future. I have tanned normally without issues over the last couple of years 3800 beard extractions so far

----------


## Atlas20

Bump

I am considering a beard FUE test session into my scar.  Would appreciate any advice or if anyone wants to share experiences or photos.

----------


## nickS322

very interesting!

----------


## Amir Yazdan, MD

> Bump
> 
> I am considering a beard FUE test session into my scar.  Would appreciate any advice or if anyone wants to share experiences or photos.


 In general if small punches are used and over harvesting is not done in 1 session, the healing is generally very well and likely wont show with a tan.  Trying to extract a high number of follicles would likely start to show if the patient gets a tan.

----------

